# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  ερώτηση για θυροτηλεφωνο

## vagelisda

ένας πελάτης μου,σε εταιρεια,έχει θυροτηλεφωνο bitron.ενα στο ισόγειο με θυροτηλεοραση,και ένα απλο στον πρώτο.
αυτά είναι παράλληλα,δηλαδή χτυπούν ταυτόχρονα.
θέλει να βάλει ακόμα τεσσερα απλά,χωρίς θυροτηλεοραση,ένα σε κάθε οροφο,παράλληλα και αυτά.
γίνεται αυτό;
υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός στο πόσα μπορούν να μπουν παράλληλα;

----------


## her

Το τροφοδοτικό που έχει. Έχει ένα ξεχωριστό τροφοδοτικό για τα παράλληλα. Αν βάλει μόνο θυροτηλέφωνα δεν έχει πρόβλημα

----------


## vagelisda

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση,αλλά δεν κατάλαβα μάλλον καθολου :Blushing:  :Confused1: 

Τι εννοείς "το τροφοδοτικο που έχει"
μήπως ήθελες να πεις -ανάλογα- το τροφοδοτικο που έχει;
τελικά θέλει ένα ξεχωριστό τροφοδοτικο για τα παραλληλα η δεν έχει πρόβλημα αν βάλει μονο θυροτηλεφωνα;σορού για το ζαλισμα αλλά δεν το έπιασα αυτό που μου λες...

----------


## her

ανάλογα με το τροφοδοτικο που έχει

Αυτήν την στιγμή έχει 2 θυροτηλεοράσεις παράλληλα. Για να λειτουργήσουν αυτές έχει ένα τροφοδοτικό. Αν εσύ θέλεις να βάλεις θυροτηλέφωνα (δεν έχουν κατανάλωση) μπορείς να τα βάλεις χωρίς να χρειαστεί να αλλάξεις τροφοδοτικό. Αν όμως ήθελες θυροτηλεοράσεις εκεί θέλεις ποιο μεγάλο τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## vagelisda

και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## briko

είναι στο όριο για να εχει δυνατότητα να διεγείρεται η οθόνη και να ανάβει η οχι. 
μην ξεχνάς ότι εχεις έξι καταναλώσεις στο buzzer -κύκλωμα εναυσης.
αν δεν ανάβει κάποια οθόνη ξαναποσταρε να συνεχίσουμε .
εγώ θα έκανα σαν αρχή οτι σου ειπε ο  Ηρακλής

----------


## vagelisda

οκ,παντως μια μονο ειναι η οθονη,και για να καταλαβετε τι παιζει,ηταν στο γραφειο της ρεσεψιονιστ,την οποια τη σχολασανε,και δε θα υπαρχει καν ρεσεψιον πλεον και θελουν να μπορουν ολοι να απαντανε στο θυροτηλεφωνο,δηλαδη υπαρχει περιπτωση και να μην αναβει η οθονη να μην τους νοιαζει καν,μαλλον δε θα χρησιμοποιηται πλεον η θυροτηλεοραση.
οποτε μαλλον αυτα που μου ειπατε θα ειναι μια χαρουλα. :Thumbup1:

----------

